# Shrimps Eating Plants!!



## tppramod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi All, 

Currently i have the following shrimps in my shrimp only tank with dimension (16" (W) x 9" (D) x 10" (H) ) 

Caridina babaulti (Rainbow Shrimp) - 15 Nos. 
Caridina gracilirostris (Red Nose Pinnochio Shrimp) 5 Nos. 
Caridina sp 'Zebra' (Zebra Shrimps) - 7 Nos. 
Caridina hodgarti (Rhino Shrimps) 5 Nos. 
Green Shrimp(C. tiwarii) - 10 Nos 

It is planted with handa and glosso carpet plants. After introducing these shrimps 2 weeks back i have found that the density of both the plants have been considerably reduced and could find sometimes find small pieces of leaves or stem floating on the surface. I have then planted a small stem plant (dont know the name) to test with two days back and found the leaves completely eaten leaving only the stem!!!. Do any of the above shrimps eat plants? I could not figure out which one is doing this... As i have also introduced these shrimps to my main planted tank i am really worried on this. 

Expecting expert comments on this. Please help.

Bump:


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Since you have all Caridina, I would say no, they don't eat healthy plants. They will however eat dying plant matter. Are your plants healthy and growing good? What are you feeding the shrimp and how much? How long has you tank been running, and what are you water parameters?`We need more info to give you an "expert" answer.

Bump: "Sometimes when they are hungry, they will eat some plants like stargrass and blyxa, but the little damage they do is not considered as a problem, and could be avoided by keeping them well fed." Source; http://www.aquascapingworld.com/invertpedia/full_view_invert.php?item_id=123

Just google the latin names and read.

I never heard of shrimp eating healthy plants, or have any do it in my tanks. Just my 2 cents.

2nd bump: Found 2 more sources stating that gracilirostris eats plants if it is not kept well fed.


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

I wouldn't think a population that big would run out of food and start eating plants. Must be something else that damaged the plants. Be it a deficiency, melting, temp, or just poor lighting.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

shrimps eat decaying plants/dead plant matter. if a shrimp ate a leaf it means it was already dead


----------



## tppramod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,

I have found that amongst the above shrimps its the Rhino Shrimp who is eating the plants and have been removed from the tank. In fact i was actually feeding these shrimps more than i do for my fish but even then the plants were getting eaten. I am posting a similar case reported in youtube for reference. Any comments..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AizAOu37oo


----------



## nutbrittle (Aug 11, 2016)

My caridina gracilirostris also eat healthy plants. I've seen it a number of times now, so I think I have to say goodbye to them.


----------

